# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/16/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The plan came together with this Lonestar Outdoor News and CCA Dallas group. 

With the major feed starting shortly after daylight, I knew where we needed to be. We made the same wade as Wednesday. We slowly approached the area the bait was holding, throwing Down South Lures chicken of the c and strawberry wine. 

Shortly after we got into the bait the bite was on. We stood our ground barely moving until the major period was over. When our trout bite died, we shifted gears and tried our hand at some redfish. 

As luck would have it the mid-day topwater redfish bite was good, landing several mid-slot reds throwing pink/silver tops. After a few hours of that, and them being on the water for 4 days straight we called it and headed to the dock. It was a fun trip, and thanks for releasing the catch to help our bays recover.


----------



## slug327 (Sep 13, 2018)

Great report! I appreciate it!


----------

